

10 Networking Influencers You Need to Follow on Twitter - seankim53
http://blog.nextsociety.com/influencers-to-follow-on-twitter/

======
seankim53
Can anyone recommend someone else that should be on this list as well?

------
alextange
Those are excellent!

